# Taxes 401 error not authorized



## AvocadoTree (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello all

Trying to retrieve electronic 1099. When I try to sign into partner website it says 401 error and "not authorized. 

Can anyone help? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

It tells me to verify my info through the vault.


----------

